# Just got a breadmaker



## billm75 (Dec 15, 2010)

I was scouring Ebay for a few last minute deals and came across a bread machine for a decent price.  According to the seller, these are QVC Open box/return/refurbished units and they sell them at a discount price.

In fact, this is the one I purchased:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...923153&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1064wt_906

They had a buy it now price, but I made a counter offer and got it for a total of $40 shipped.  

Just now threw my first batch of ingredients in there to try it out and it's smelling good already.  Nothing fancy, just a 1.5lb loaf of white bread.  But it sure is stinking up the kitchen in a good way!

I'll post a pic of the finished product (good or bad) later today.

If it works out, I have a feeling the wife will be kicking me and the breadmaker out the door.  LOL


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, here's hoping that it works out for you, sounds like a good deal. It's all good my friend.


----------



## billm75 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just took the loaf out of the breadmaker.  Man it looks and smells good. Letting it cool off before slicing to have with dinner tonight.  I have some pics snapped of the uncut loaf and will snap a pic of the sliced loaf to post after dinner.

Yeah, I think the wife is going to make me leave.  She's trying to limit her carb intake and here I am baking bread.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2010)

That's great Bill !

That reminds me to make some soon.

Try the cinnamon raisin bread recipe---AWESOME -- Especially while still warm!!!

Then the next day, slice a couple slices & toast them---little butter----HEAVEN !!!!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks just like the one I have, but mine is a Breadman. I'll use it sometimes to mix and rise the dough then I'll take it out and shape it and bake in the oven. They are handy little gadgets. You gotta great price too!


----------



## billm75 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well here's the pics.  The white bread is a winner.  Simple recipe, simple ingredients, the kids are already fighting over the heels, because they're crunchier.  LOL














Yeah, it's a paper plate.  sue me, I'm cheap.  LOL  Great tasting bread, this was a 1.5lb recipe, I may up it to 2lb next time.  And the kids are already on my back to do the chocolate chip bread recipe.  I'll be a baking fool here before long.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good now I guess I gotta dig mine out cause you made me want some fresh baked bread


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 15, 2010)

That's some good lookin' bread, next time you might take Bear's advice and munch it hot with real butter, oh man, just don't tell you wife when it's done.

We use ours for everything, you might want to google "bread machine recipes," it will blow your mind what they do with them, ...like making pizza dough, can't beat homemade pizza dough! 

I also found another use for my Thermapen, checking water temp.

Have fun and enjoy,

Gene


----------



## billm75 (Dec 15, 2010)

Had to make a second loaf this evening after dinner so the teenager could have some when he got off work.  LOL  Go figure.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2010)

Good looking bread man - congrats on your puchase. We have one too but Mrs Scar is still rocking things with the KitchenAid and kneeding by hand


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2010)

Great looking first loaf !!!

That stuff is awesome!

Gotta warn ya though---That stuff will put weight on ya a lot quicker than any of the meat we smoke.

You got an advantage---You got kids to help eat it.

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 19, 2010)

Good lookin bread there!  I got my bread maker 23 yrs ago.  I call her Mrs. Shooter!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 19, 2010)

great looking bread, nothing like homemade bread


----------

